# Apparently if there not fighting the fans of Detroit...



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

They are fighting each other.



> O'Neal and Jackson had been going back and forth on the court when they took it to the bench. The conversation escalated to where it drew attention from people in the area as the coaches were meeting outside the huddle. Teammates had to intervene and break things up.


http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20051126/SPORTS04/511260468/1088



> I should mention that apparently after the swing, JO grabbed Jackson's face to keep him subdued, and I assume after that either Jack backed off, or someone stepped in between. I just don't know. TV people didn't say a word.


http://www.pacersdigest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16797


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Cant imagine that from a well mannered and mentally stable group of guys...lol


----------



## DTigre (Mar 14, 2005)

OT hey while we're taliking about Indy, did anyone see Artest's new do


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

For the love of God, don't tell me he mis-spelled the word "Warrior" there, because that would send me into hysterics. What is the rest of that? I don't quite get what it says completely, but if it is supposed to say warrior... I am going to laugh for an hour.

On a side note... wasn't there a previous player that precluded his multi-colored antics by shaving words and numbers into his hair?  I see where this is going!


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Next comes the tats and multiple peircings.... :banana:


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Followed by hair dye and Jenny McCarthy!


Wait... I'm jealous of that last one....


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

ChrisWoj said:


> For the love of God, don't tell me he mis-spelled the word "Warrior" there, because that would send me into hysterics. What is the rest of that? I don't quite get what it says completely, but if it is supposed to say warrior... I am going to laugh for an hour.


The back of his head spells "Tru Warier", and that's not a mistake.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

ChrisWoj said:


> For the love of God, don't tell me he mis-spelled the word "Warrior" there, because that would send me into hysterics. What is the rest of that? I don't quite get what it says completely, but if it is supposed to say warrior... I am going to laugh for an hour.
> 
> On a side note... wasn't there a previous player that precluded his multi-colored antics by shaving words and numbers into his hair?  I see where this is going!


"Tru Warier" is his record label.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

What's the point of mispelling warrior for his record label? Why not True Warrior? This isn't even about Artest, i'm just sick of rap artists mispelling their own name/song/label to achieve some coolness I don't understand. It just makes them look less intelligent. Ok, end rant.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Larry Legend said:


> "Tru Warier" is his record label.


Wasn't he supposed to be focussing on basketball this year?


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

P33r~ said:


> What's the point of mispelling warrior for his record label? Why not True Warrior? This isn't even about Artest, i'm just sick of rap artists mispelling their own name/song/label to achieve some coolness I don't understand. It just makes them look less intelligent. Ok, end rant.


Woaw calm down. Hey even rock does it. I think urban music gets a bad wrap because hey they are making the most moeny.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Talk all the crap you want about Artest...he is the best player in the conference...period....I dont want to hear stats and other crap about so and so can do more than Artest....bull****....dude is the first guy I would take.....I dont care how crazy he is....Anyone who says they wouldnt want him on there team is foolin themselves


----------



## zeebneeb (Mar 5, 2004)

Midnight_Marauder said:


> Talk all the crap you want about Artest...he is the best player in the conference...period....I dont want to hear stats and other crap about so and so can do more than Artest....bull****....dude is the first guy I would take.....I dont care how crazy he is....Anyone who says they wouldnt want him on there team is foolin themselves


I don't. He's a moronic crazy person. Team cancer, e.t.c., e.t.c.

Guys just insane, and needs to be banned for life before he hurst someone for real.


----------



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

Midnight_Marauder said:


> Talk all the crap you want about Artest...he is the best player in the conference...period....I dont want to hear stats and other crap about so and so can do more than Artest....bull****....dude is the first guy I would take.....I dont care how crazy he is....Anyone who says they wouldnt want him on there team is foolin themselves


There's this kid named Lebron James...he's not too bad. I think I'd take him over Artest.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Keep hating, doesnt bother us. And to the person who said he wouldnt take Ron on his team, the league is damn glad your not a GM, because you'd be the worst in the world.

Keep hating.................................


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

the wall said:


> There's this kid named Lebron James...he's not too bad. I think I'd take him over Artest.


Yep and I would probably take Dwade over him also. I wouldn't mind having Artest on my team but he is crazy.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I have always been pro-Artest, but there is no way he is the best player in the conference. Not even division, or arguably his team.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I like Artest, he's one of my favorite players, but best in the conference?!? I mean he's up there, but saying it like it's fact, I don't know... I see your point though. Anyways he's a great asset, but his also has his minuses. All that said I'd love to have him on my team... well if I had one.

The haircut is just for attention anyways, I'm sure all he wanted was for people to talk about it and his label and he got that.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Best in conference? get real.....He would have a hard time beating out Oneal as best on his team. I would take a few others before him in the conference and I dont think Im alone. If he is the first one you would take Im sure the gms around the league would love to have you running someone elses team.


----------



## D.Spartan (Nov 21, 2002)

Artest = T.O.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

the wall said:


> There's this kid named Lebron James...he's not too bad. I think I'd take him over Artest.


Did you happen watch the Thanksgiving game at all?

Artest held Lebron to 3 points in the first half (Lebron scored 19 for the game) while scoring 21 for himself.

Artest is also finally coming around; Jermaine has mentioned that he's starting hanging out with the team, joking with them, and being a leader during practices and games.


----------



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> Did you happen watch the Thanksgiving game at all?
> 
> Artest held Lebron to 3 points in the first half (Lebron scored 19 for the game) while scoring 21 for himself.
> 
> Artest is also finally coming around; Jermaine has mentioned that he's starting hanging out with the team, joking with them, and being a leader during practices and games.



You're kidding yourself if you'd take Artest over LBJ. Lebron is a once in a lifetime talent, Artest is a great player no doubt, but not on LBJ's level, and not even close. I agree with Copper in I would rather have O'neal than Artest as well.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Artest scores 20 points and shuts down the other teams best player....I guess I am crazy for wanting him over another 6'8" guy with a jump shot...Hey, I am not bias.....I like the NBA as a league...I dont really have a favorite team per say...I just think if Artest wasnt a troublemaker he would be regarded up there with the best players in the NBA...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

the wall said:


> You're kidding yourself if you'd take Artest over LBJ. Lebron is a once in a lifetime talent, Artest is a great player no doubt, but not on LBJ's level, and not even close. I agree with Copper in I would rather have O'neal than Artest as well.


Actually, I never said that I would choose Artest over Lebron. Lebron is good, but I'm not a fan of superstars. I've never been a fan of players like Kobe, Shaq, or McGrady. I'd definately take Lebron's offensive power over Artest's, but Artest's defensive greatness overshadows his offensive talent. The one thing that I noticed that the Cavs are missing is defense, and Lebron isn't giving it to them.


----------



## slyder (May 27, 2005)

I needed a good laugh today, and this one provided it.

Artest the best player in the conference. :biggrin: 

Midnight_Marauder, I like you, but that's just too funny.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Personally, I love how the Pacers fans will come sprinting to the defense of Ron Artest's hair and completely ignore the issue at hand, the topic... the fight between JO and Jackson... Right now I'm just going to take a wild guess and assume they're blissfully pretending it didn't happen?

I'll head over to their forum now and see if there's actually anything on it at all over there.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

ChrisWoj said:


> Personally, I love how the Pacers fans will come sprinting to the defense of Ron Artest's hair and completely ignore the issue at hand, the topic... the fight between JO and Jackson... Right now I'm just going to take a wild guess and assume they're blissfully pretending it didn't happen?
> 
> I'll head over to their forum now and see if there's actually anything on it at all over there.


LOL actually that is where I got this information. Alot of Pacers fans do see this as a problem and are in favor of trading SJax. In no way are the pacer fans sweeping this under the rug.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

ChrisWoj said:


> Personally, I love how the Pacers fans will come sprinting to the defense of Ron Artest's hair and completely ignore the issue at hand, the topic... the fight between JO and Jackson...





DTigre said:


> OT hey while we're taliking about Indy, did anyone see Artest's new do


If I'm not mistaken, DTigre is a Piston fan.



ChrisWoj said:


> For the love of God, don't tell me he mis-spelled the word "Warrior" there, because that would send me into hysterics. What is the rest of that? I don't quite get what it says completely, but if it is supposed to say warrior... I am going to laugh for an hour.
> 
> On a side note... wasn't there a previous player that precluded his multi-colored antics by shaving words and numbers into his hair? I see where this is going!


Heh, you were the first one to reply after that.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

arcade_rida said:


> Woaw calm down. Hey even* rock * does it. I think urban music gets a bad wrap because hey they are making the most moeny.


Well in that case everyone should get stupid hair cuts because the rock does. The rock shaves his chest lets all shave our chest like the Rock! :raised_ey


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Artest just wants to give me more reasons to dislike him... :banana:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well they've been calling him "Tru Warier" for years at the Rucker. So it's not like this is new. Anyone from NYC, has known about Artest for well over a decade by that nickname. 

Just because you've never heard it before, doesn't mean it's stupid.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

SHEED! said:


> Well in that case everyone should get stupid hair cuts because the rock does. The rock shaves his chest lets all shave our chest like the Rock! :raised_ey


Haha, oh sheed, you crack me up. Rock as in rock and roll, as in the music genre, not the wrestler. :biggrin:


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Lope31 said:


> Haha, oh sheed, you crack me up. Rock as in rock and roll, as in the music genre, not the wrestler. :biggrin:


lol my bad


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> If I'm not mistaken, DTigre is a Piston fan.
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, you were the first one to reply after that.


Okay, I didn't say the Pacers fans came in here with Artest's hair to distract us. Seriously, are you that completely dense?

I said that the Pacers fans came in here to defend the hair and were completely ignoring the issue of the fight. They weren't defending their team as concerns the fight at all, they were only defending Artest's hair... because they have no defense for the fight.

Good lord man, you're... just missing the point I made COMPLETELY. I mean, you aren't even in the ballpark. You're off at Candlestick where my discussion is Fenway. So off the right path that the banks of America couldn't find you if you owed student loan payments.

Geez man...


-Chris.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

HKF said:


> Well they've been calling him "Tru Warier" for years at the Rucker. So it's not like this is new. Anyone from NYC, has known about Artest for well over a decade by that nickname.
> 
> Just because you've never heard it before, doesn't mean it's stupid.


HKF... I'll be the first to say that, as a player, Artest is remarkable. So don't call me an Artest hater really... I think he's a loon, but he's a hell of a player, I will acknowledge that. Now, keeping in mind that I am not simply a mindless Artest hater...

I would still laugh my *** off upon hearing that nickname if I had been there when they gave it to him 10 or however many years ago. It is simply a horrid nickname. Noah Webster is rolling in his grave. I'm all for the evolution of the English language as a whole via ebonics, slang, etc... but that is just laughably stupid.


-Chris.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

ChrisWoj said:


> Okay, I didn't say the Pacers fans came in here with Artest's hair to distract us. Seriously, are you that completely dense?
> 
> I said that the Pacers fans came in here to defend the hair and were completely ignoring the issue of the fight. They weren't defending their team as concerns the fight at all, they were only defending Artest's hair... because they have no defense for the fight.
> 
> ...


And do you know why we're not defending the fight? We don't care, at least I don't.

I want Jack off the team.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

ChrisWoj said:


> They weren't defending their team as concerns the fight at all, they were only defending Artest's hair... because they have no defense for the fight.


Of course. If you looked in the Pacers forum, you'd realize that many of us wanted to trade Jackson when this happened. He's more of a hothead than Ron Artest. If the Pacers have a team cancer, it's him.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

good to see the rivalry back in full swing again....if these teams meet in the playoffs, look out!


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> I want Jack off the team.


This is two letters off of being the funniest post in BBB.Net history. :biggrin:


----------



## DTigre (Mar 14, 2005)

:rofl: haha


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

You guys make fun of Artest's hair, but have you even looked at Darko's? His is a hell of a lot worse than Artest's. It's a ****ing combed back mullet.

I'm still trying to find a picture.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Youre missing the point, Darko just stopped dying and cutting his hair....Artest actually took time to make his look like that.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Copper said:


> Youre missing the point, Darko just stopped dying and cutting his hair....Artest actually took time to make his look like that.


Actually, Darko must have taken more time to grow a mullet than Artest took to get "Tru Warier" shaved in the back of his head. You're missing the point: Artest's hair > Darko's.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

I didnt say Ds hair looked better, I was trying to get the point across that Artest put time and effort into making his hair look like that and Darko did quite the opposite.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Copper said:


> I didnt say Ds hair looked better, I was trying to get the point across that Artest put time and effort into making his hair look like that and Darko did quite the opposite.


Darko still took the time and effort to grow it, put gel in it, and comb it back perfectly.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> Darko still took the time and effort to grow it, put gel in it, and comb it back perfectly.


 Are you seriously saying it takes an effort to grow hair? seriously...while growing your hair do you sweat? Do you stretch before putting forth a lengthly day of hair growing?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Copper said:


> Are you seriously saying it takes an effort to grow hair? seriously...while growing your hair do you sweat? Do you stretch before putting forth a lengthly day of hair growing?


And you think it takes effort to sit in a barber's chair and tell the man what you want on the back of your head?


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Copper said:


> Are you seriously saying it takes an effort to grow hair? seriously...while growing your hair do you sweat? Do you stretch before putting forth a lengthly day of hair growing?


I'm kinda tuckered out today. I've been growing my hair extra hard lately, and haven't been eating enough carbohydrates to keep me functioning properly.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Copper said:


> I didnt say Ds hair looked better, I was trying to get the point across that Artest put time and effort into making his hair look like that and Darko did quite the opposite.



And that's why Artest's hair is badass looking, and Darko's hair reflects his game: horrid.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Copper said:


> Are you seriously saying it takes an effort to grow hair? seriously...while growing your hair do you sweat? Do you stretch before putting forth a lengthly day of hair growing?


It doesn't take the effort to grow it, but it takes time to grow it. It does take effort to comb it to perfection and put a lot of gel in it.
And are saying Artest sweated while trying to get his hair cut?


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> So are saying Artest sweated while trying to get his hair cut?


 Im certain he was sweating trying to spell it...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Copper said:


> Im certain he was sweating trying to spell it...


You've never seen a nickname that isn't spelled correctly?


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Guys, on behalf of the general theme of intelligent discussion, I am going to have to nix this arguement. 

So...the Pacers are fighting each other?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Copper said:


> Im certain he was sweating trying to spell it...


He wasn't trying to spell it; the barber was. The conversation probably went like this:

Artest: "Please buzz 'Tru Warier' into the back of my head. 'T-r-u W-a-r-i-e-r'"

Barber: "Okay"

(Buzzing sound)


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Im being sarcastic fellas, common sense would tell ya slappin some gel in yer hair and walkin takes far less time and forethought than actually dreamin up a witty and original idea as shaving somethin into yer head and actually goin somewhere to get it done. If his head was a wall the barber would be charged with vandalism.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Lope31 said:


> So...the Pacers are fighting each other?


We don't really know. Pacers.com refuses to say anything, and the announcers don't say a word about it on tv. Indystar is the only source that has said anything about it.

We had a poster named "rock747" who confirmed that Jackson punched O'Neal during a timeout. Over what? We don't know. Jermaine's trying to be more of a leader now that Reggie is gone and I'm sure Jackson didn't like Jermaine telling him that he needs to stop shooting.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Copper said:


> Im being sarcastic fellas, common sense would tell ya slappin some gel in yer hair and walkin takes far less time and forethought than actually dreamin up a witty and original idea as shaving somethin into yer head and actually goin somewhere to get it done.


Common sense wouldn't tell me that. Common sense would tell me that spending an hour at a barber once a week is easier and less time consuming than spending a half-hour to hour putting gel in your hair and combing it backwards every day.



> If his head was a wall the barber would be charged with vandalism.


I appreciate your constant baiting, but I'm not going to bother to respond with something witty.



> We had a poster named "rock747" who confirmed that Jackson punched O'Neal during a timeout


That he threw a punch, not hit them.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Landing a punch is not much different than throwing a punch as far as team chemistry goes. I don't know as much about Stephen Jackson, but Jermaine O'Neal is always getting in altercations...Corliss Williamson, Shareef (I think), Piston fans...there are some players that fight a lot. He is one of them, I don't doubt he had a part in this scrap, what he was fighting for is something we will never know.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Lope31 said:


> Landing a punch is not much different than throwing a punch as far as team chemistry goes. I don't know as much about Stephen Jackson, but Jermaine O'Neal is always getting in altercations...Corliss Williamson, Shareef (I think), Piston fans...there are some players that fight a lot. He is one of them, I don't doubt he had a part in this scrap, what he was fighting for is something we will never know.


I remember the game where Jermaine got in a fight with Corliss. Wasn't Jermaine suspended something like 7 games and Corliss (who threw a ball at him) got 3 or 5.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Lope31 said:


> Landing a punch is not much different than throwing a punch as far as team chemistry goes.


Agreed.



> Corliss Williamson


Is that where Corliss threw a ball at his head, or vice versa?



> Shareef (I think)


I don't remember this.



> Piston fans


Anthony Johnson, David Harrison, Stephen Jackson, Ron Artest, Tinsley, and Bender were all in what could be described as an altercation. The whole thing was a mess anyway. At least Jermaine had a reason for punching the two fans.



> ...there are some players that fight a lot. He is one of them


I really don't see him as a fighting hot-head. He loses his temper occasionally, but most of the time he's good, much better than many of his teammates.



> I don't doubt he had a part in this scrap, what he was fighting for is something we will never know.


Jackson loses his temper over everything. He probably just said, "Hey Jack, quit shooting so much".


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Artest's hair is gone... 

What a waste of time.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Common sense wouldn't tell me that. Common sense would tell me that spending an hour at a barber once a week is easier and less time consuming than spending a half-hour to hour putting gel in your hair and combing it backwards every day.


As someone that does style his hair on occasion (mostly on Saturdays when I'm going out), I have to say that actually using a comb is complete faux-pas right now... and the gelling takes about 5 minutes, if you actually take time to make it look good. One hour per week vs. 35 min per week 

But... really... this entire argument is kind of pointless, isn't it?


-Chris.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Is that where Corliss threw a ball at his head, or vice versa?
> 
> ...


The way I see it is this...

JERMAINE O'NEAL: Good kid, in general good attitude... but when he loses it he really LOSES IT.

RON ARTEST: He tries to be good most of the time, but his temper just flares up at the worst moments, and like Jermaine he tends to fly off the handle a bit much.

STEPHEN JACKSON: Out of the three, from what I've seen, he seems to have the worst attitude in general, he's always angry, and he's easily provoked... unlike Artest who isn't so easy to provoke as he is constantly provoked and tends to fly off the handle because of it after so much happens.

In general, as people, I think I could get along with Artest and O'Neal, but I'd probably hate Jackson.

As players... I don't care much for Jackson but I do enjoy watching Artest and O'Neal play. Unfortunately, I don't like Artest because... well... I'm a Pistons fan, there's a natural hatred in there for the guy. Its the same way as how Knicks fans hated Reggie, he killed them so they hate him. Ron Artest plays some great ball against the Pistons and so it is very easy for me to magnify his every fault.

*shrug* That is about as logical as I can get on the entire thing.

Oh... and Tru Warier is still an idiotic way to spell the nickname. Being called The True Warrior is okay... deciding it is cool to spell things like that is just... pointless. Tru Warier is almost as bad as Lil Mo naming her kid God'iss and Jermaine Jackson naming his kid Jermajesty... That's my two point three seven cents, USD. The only thing more pointless than the way they spelled those names is the fact that we've put 40+ posts in arguing about it (both sides). How about we just say: We care too ****ing much about this god damned game... and end the argument at that.


-Chris.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Spelling out True Warrior would mean the words would have to be too small to be effectively read from viewers watching TV anyways.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Spelling out True Warrior would mean the words would have to be too small to be effectively read from viewers watching TV anyways.


Add an E at the end of true in all of that open space. Remove arrow on right and add another R to the word Warrior, replacing that E with an O of course... same size letters.

*shrug*


-Chris.
_why do we care? why do i care? why are we all so obsessed with something so trivial?_


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

ChrisWoj said:


> One hour per week vs. 35 min per week


One hour per week vs 30 minutes per day. I'm not even including all the other chemicals he probably puts in his hair.



> But... really... this entire argument is kind of pointless, isn't it?


Yes it is.



> Oh... and Tru Warier is still an idiotic way to spell the nickname. Being called The True Warrior is okay... deciding it is cool to spell things like that is just... pointless. Tru Warier is almost as bad as Lil Mo naming her kid God'iss and Jermaine Jackson naming his kid Jermajesty... That's my two point three seven cents, USD. The only thing more pointless than the way they spelled those names is the fact that we've put 40+ posts in arguing about it (both sides). How about we just say: We care too ****ing much about this god damned game... and end the argument at that.


I'm not into this whole hip-hop thing, so I don't exactly like the spelling, either. I guess since he's a Pacer I'm in the middle of caring and not caring.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Ok its hair! Close this topic


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

SHEED! said:


> Ok its hair! Close this topic


This topic didn't break any rules, so why close it? It was a pointless argument, I admit that, but arguing is fun.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> This topic didn't break any rules, so why close it? It was a pointless argument, I admit that, but arguing is fun.


 Always.... :cheers:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> This topic didn't break any rules, so why close it? It was a pointless argument, I admit that, but arguing is fun.


Especially when you win. You know you've won a pointless argument when your opponent states that the argument is pointless.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Especially when you win. You know you've won a pointless argument when your opponent states that the argument is pointless.


 Exactly... :clap:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Especially when you win. You know you've won a pointless argument when your opponent states that the argument is pointless.


No one won. How can you win an argument this stupid? Im suprised you've all wasted so much time with it. Ron will be Ron, hes crazy. Nothing new.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

R-Star said:


> No one won. How can you win an argument this stupid?


By making better points than the opponent, which I believe I did. Also, every time I'm in a stupid argument, it ends with my opponent saying that the argument is stupid. I take that as forfeiting, even if the argument is stupid.



> Im suprised you've all wasted so much time with it.


I'm only a Freshmen. I have plenty of time.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> By making better points than the opponent, which I believe I did. Also, *every time I'm in a stupid argument, it ends with my opponent saying that the argument is stupid. * I take that as forfeiting, even if the argument is stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are in an admitted "stupid" arguement and your " opponent" admits its a stupid arguement wouldnt that be closer to a tie or a draw?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Copper said:


> If you are in an admitted "stupid" arguement and your " opponent" admits its a stupid arguement wouldnt that be closer to a tie or a draw?


But I don't admit it's stupid. I keep arguing until we have a winner. No draws for me.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> But I don't admit it's stupid. I keep arguing until we have a winner. No draws for me.


 re read the bolded part of my quote from you. You clearly say" when in a STUPID arguement......." therefore classifying the arguement as stupid and thus admitting it.....A+B=C


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Copper said:


> re read the bolded part of my quote from you. You clearly say" when in a STUPID arguement......." therefore classifying the arguement as stupid and thus admitting it.....A+B=C


Yes, but I don't say that in arguments until my opponent does. I may think it, but telling it to your opponent means you have nothing left.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> But I don't admit it's stupid. I keep arguing until we have a winner. No draws for me.


I've continued to argue and continued to make solid points... I simply am incredulous that anybody actually cares about this so that we can have the joyof an argument such as this.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

ChrisWoj said:


> I've continued to argue and continued to make solid points... I simply am incredulous that anybody actually cares about this so that we can have the joyof an argument such as this.


I really don't care about Artest's/Darko's hair, the brawl, or anything we've discussed in this thread. I just like arguing for the sake of arguing.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

I know EXACTLY how ya feel :cheers:


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> I really don't care about Artest's/Darko's hair, the brawl, or anything we've discussed in this thread. I just like arguing for the sake of arguing.


Darko's hair looks like Dracula's hair and his hair has a mullet part to it


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> I really don't care about Artest's/Darko's hair, the brawl, or anything we've discussed in this thread. *I just like arguing for the sake of arguing.*


And as long as you continue your high level of intelligence during arguments, I will continue to enjoy arguing with you.  Haha


-Chris.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Speaking of hair gel....I hate it....heck, I dont even brush my hair unless I am going to church....


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Let's not argue, but hence Celebrate DETROIT BASKETBALL!


----------

